# What's Leeds like?



## winterinmoscow (Dec 10, 2005)

I've applied for a job in Leeds. Does anyone on here live there? What's it like? I've been to the centre once and thought it was okay and I've got friends in Chapeltown and Headingley.


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Dec 10, 2005)

Leeds is great - have lived here for about 10 years now.  Good record shops, the Corn Exchange is good for "alternative" shopping, all your usual shops in the city centre, great clubbing, many free parties in the surrounding area, lots of foxy students to look at, good public transport etc etc.

The only thing I would say is that bands tend to play in manchester rather than leeds, but there are a few night trains back to leeds so it's not really a problem.  There are several good venues for live music - the cockpit, leeds uni and leeds met, as well as the Royal Park pub and the Primrose which are great for local bands.

What sort of stuff are you looking for in a place to live?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Dec 10, 2005)

*Miss*Sparkle* said:
			
		

> What sort of stuff are you looking for in a place to live?



Thanks for the info, much appreciated.

Right now I live in Moss Side,Manchester. I love the fact that this area of Manchester is so diverse and there are some good local shops. It's also fairly cheap to live in, although I wouldn't mind living somewhere a bit more expensive . I also love live music so good venues for that are a definite plus. Good cheap restaurants are also good. I'm not into high street shops or chains very much!

I really like cities and my absolute nightmare would be moving to a small city! When I heard about this job in Leeds I wasn't too keen but I am starting to be really optimistic. Not that I'm saying that Leeds is a small city by any means, it was just a reflex action of mine that isn't justified.


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Dec 10, 2005)

Some good locations to live in in leeds are:  hyde park (studenty, but also with a good mix of alternative people), woodhouse, burley, headingley - these are all studenty but are great none the less.  Adel, Chapel Allerton, Horsforth, West Park and Kirkstall are all nice too.  Don't know much about south leeds.  

Couple of good restaurants to start you off with are:  Little tokyo , hansas (veggie curry), and roots and fruits (nice lunchtime menu).  

Good luck with your job application


----------



## winterinmoscow (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks very much!


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 10, 2005)

*Miss*Sparkle* said:
			
		

> Leeds is great - have lived here for about 10 years now.  Good record shops, the Corn Exchange is good for "alternative" shopping, all your usual shops in the city centre, great clubbing, many free parties in the surrounding area, lots of foxy students to look at, good public transport etc etc.
> 
> *The only thing I would say is that bands tend to play in manchester rather than leeds, but there are a few night trains back to leeds so it's not really a problem.  There are several good venues for live music - the cockpit, leeds uni and leeds met, as well as the Royal Park pub and the Primrose which are great for local bands.*
> What sort of stuff are you looking for in a place to live?




This is true having been across t'pennines this very week to see a band in Manc. But it is doable!


Whenever will Leeds Council realise we need a stadium/ arena too!



You'll like Leeds honestly, it's a compacted version of Manchester ie we have all the attractions but you don't wear out quite as much shoe leather in getting from one to the other. 


Also very close to Ilkley moor/ the dales and other such scenery. I heartily recommend it although you might like to pay close attention to the area you live in. I would beware south leeds, harehills and definitely the whole L9 postcode..


Have fun!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 12, 2005)

Leeds Arena


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 12, 2005)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Leeds Arena


Lets hope they hurry up and build it sometime soon then!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Ilkley moor



Baht'at of course 

All together now!


----------



## chio (Dec 12, 2005)

Leeds Arena website said:
			
		

> Croydon Arena shown for
> illustrative purposes only >


----------



## matt b (Dec 15, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> This is true having been across t'pennines this very week to see a band in Manc. But it is doable!
> 
> 
> Whenever will Leeds Council realise we need a stadium/ arena too!!




not needed! leeds has THE best diy music scene in the country- pick up (the free) cops and robbers gig guide in jumbo records and support non-profit music making. 


also traditional cinemas (hyde park picture house) and music hall (city varieties) and good pubs (victoria hotel being a classic)


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 16, 2005)

matt b said:
			
		

> not needed! leeds has THE best diy music scene in the country- pick up (the free) cops and robbers gig guide in jumbo records and support non-profit music making.
> 
> 
> also traditional cinemas (hyde park picture house) and music hall (city varieties) and good pubs (victoria hotel being a classic)




Hum but A-ha didn't go there did they!  

Seriously, they need a big venue cos Leeds does get missed off big national tours...


----------



## rosa (Dec 16, 2005)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> I've applied for a job in Leeds. Does anyone on here live there? What's it like?


Not dissimilar to your username at the moment.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 16, 2005)

rosa said:
			
		

> Not dissimilar to your username at the moment.


  but... it's not snowing????


----------



## rebel warrior (Dec 16, 2005)

Whats Leeds like?  - have a look around for yourself: 

http://www.leodis.net/


----------



## HankRearden (Dec 19, 2005)

*Alright...*

Hi

I relocated to Leeds from darn sarf last year for work.  It's pretty buzzy as a city, a lot going on.  Very cosmopolitan, but with a Yorkshire accent...  

If you're looking to buy somewhere, it's very expensive, especially round Headingley.  I bought in Batley (10 miles south of leeds) because I wanted a house larger than my mother's airing cupboard.  Traffic is quite bad too. 

As others have said, a big bonus is being close to the Dales and North Yorkshire.   Still too far from the coast for me though...


----------

